# Anyone have any of the Mantids???



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

wasn't sure where this would go.... but they're awesome






or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0kGlEVZH6k...feature=related if that doesn't work

if you don't want to see something die, don't watch it.

orchid mantis would be awesome to have! They would go great with my white and purple orchids too


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope,
We did talk about this before on here though.
Probably about a year ago or so.
The matis is really nice.
I saw one at a zoo before....damn thing looks like a flower!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They're incredibly interesting creatures, to say the least. I've never kept any though.

There are a lot of "mantis vs..." videos on You Tube for those that are interested. Some are better than others and some are pretty interesting.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow!, I've never seen one take down a snake nor did I think they had the strength to do so.

I seem to find one every fall.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I've only kept Chinese mantids...seem to catch one or get brought one by a student every other year or so. Cool little guys. Easy to care for, fun to watch eat, and seasonally available. Last year I got lucky and caught one in June as a little nymph...was able to keep it alive indoors well into the new year. I really wish they lived longer though.


----------

